# Aaron Franklin smokers.



## kruizer (Apr 17, 2021)

There is a new sheriff in town.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqHJyV6oXB0


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 17, 2021)

Nice video thanks for sharing


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 17, 2021)

Nice pit but, it seems to lack any air flow control.? Not sure about that.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 17, 2021)

Agree, good video.


----------



## smokin peachey (Apr 17, 2021)

Looks good. Can’t beat a good offset for smoking meat.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm not allowed to even LOOK at new smokers....


----------



## bdunnaway (Apr 21, 2021)

I really want to know how temp / airflow is controlled with these.  It looks like the door has open vents with no shutters.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Apr 22, 2021)

bdunnaway said:


> I really want to know how temp / airflow is controlled with these.  It looks like the door has open vents with no shutters.



When cooking with a WSM or similar style cooker,  cooking temp is controlled by adjusting air flow.    On an offset,  cooking temp is controlled by the size of the fire.

Optimum , is getting the most air flow while cooking at desired temps.

On Franklin's pit,   he says firebox door is already pre-cut for optimum amount of air flow to burn a clean fire, but if you wish, you can open the door for more air flow


----------



## Neil McCauley (Apr 28, 2021)

AF's pit seems similar to Workhorse's 1975, but double the price. Is it just the name or is there a reason for the difference?


----------



## daspyknows (Apr 28, 2021)

My question is did Aaron Franklin actually design it or is this a case of him putting his name on it to sell something another company has built like the George Foreman grill.  If its the former I would have been interested if in the market while the latter would not sine it is just paying for the use of his name..


----------



## tallbm (Apr 28, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> My question is did Aaron Franklin actually design it or is this a case of him putting his name on it to sell something another company has built like the George Foreman grill.  If its the former I would have been interested if in the market while the latter would not sine it is just paying for the use of his name..


Not sure about that unit but in his "cookbook" he discusses smokers and his design the smokers he uses at his eatery which in the book he mentions he built them and describes them.
He also goes on a few pages later to discuss designs and building smokers and great explanations of building principles.

According to his book and I guess his success it seems he has real experience designing and building smokers that he uses.

It would be cool to find out the exact answer to your question.  Also his book is a fantastic read!  It only has like 12 or so recipes in it so that is why I referred to it as a double-quote "cookbook".
I do not enjoy reading for entertainment but his book is one of those rare gems that I really enjoyed and it's not full of fluff it is full of amazing detailed info that others would not share and that you can actually use :)


----------



## daspyknows (Apr 28, 2021)

I have his book.  Very informative.  In his restaurant his smokers are much larger.  These are more geared to the personal use so I get back to the same question.


----------



## BenCarlson (Apr 29, 2021)

I think you'd be crazy to think anything other than Aaron Franklin is behind the design of those pits.


----------

